# Help! Need a quantity please



## Alix (Sep 1, 2008)

I need to know how much baking powder would be in 2 cups of self rising flour. 2 tsps or 2 tbsp? I'm leaning to the 2 tsps but I don't want to start these cookies til someone answers. I've searched and I can't find the answer. Help please!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 1, 2008)

Flour--Self-Rising  1 cup =7/8 cup all-purpose flour plus 1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder and 1/2 teaspoon of salt

found at allrecipes


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2008)

WHOOHOO! Thanks Suzi! So for 2 cups I can use 1 tbsp of baking powder. You ROCK. My daughters thank you...they will have fresh cookies for their lunches tomorrow.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 1, 2008)

No prob, I've needed answers PRONTO myself lately!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank goodness we have this place to get them! Its saved my butt more times than I can count.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

That Allrecipes is a wonderful butt saver........I go to it all the time........glad your lucky girls are having homemade cookies tomorrow............have fun!!!


----------

